# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Samsung E7 / E7000 , Sony Z1 / C6902 Full Supported

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [25 JAN 2017]We are releasing more models , 
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] # Samsung E7000  Dump Uploaded  [ World First ]# Samsung E7000  eMMC Pinouts Uploaded  [ World First ]# Sony Z1 [ L39H ]  Dump Uploaded   [ World First ]# Sony Z1 [ L39H ]  Repair Pack Uploaded   [ World First ]# Sony Z1 [ L39H ]  eMMC Pinouts Uploaded  [ World First ]You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

